# Giảng viên trường Thực phẩm tát liên tiếp vào mặt Học sinh như đánh Boxing



## ThucPhamBoiBo (19 Tháng một 2013)

( ThucPhamBoiBo) *Chiều 18/1, nguồn tin Trường ĐH Công nghiệp thực phẩm  TP.HCM xác nhận với VietNamNet người đánh HS trong clip “Cô giáo tát  đánh học sinh như tập boxing” là giảng viên của trường.*






*BẤM VÀO ĐỂ XEM CLIP*      Đoạn clip dài hơn 1 phút mới xuất hiện trên Youtube ghi lại quang cảnh  một lớp học, có lẽ là trong giờ ra chơi. Trong khi các học sinh khác vẫn  mải nói chuyện, cười đùa thì ở giữa lớp, cô giáo tát liên tiếp vào một  học sinh nam.      Chiều 18/1, Nguồn tin từ Trường ĐH Công nghiệp thực phẩm TP.HCM xác  nhận với VietNamNet người đánh HS trong clip “Cô giáo tát đánh học sinh  như tập boxing” là giáo viên của trường.      Thông tin cho hay: “Vụ việc xảy ra ở lớp học văn hóa hệ đào tạo 4 năm  (trung học). Cô giáo chỉ vô tình, không chủ ý đánh học sinh. Đây là lần  đầu tiên vụ việc như vậy”.      Theo nguồn tin cho biết: “Giáo viên này mới về trường công tác, cô rất  nhiệt tình và có trách nhiệm. Hiện chánh văn phòng và thanh tra nhà  trường đã gặp gỡ, trao đổi với giáo viên và học sinh xung quanh sự việc.  Khi có kết quả xử lí trường sẽ thông báo sau”      *Một số hình ảnh cắt ra từ Clip*: 


 

 

 

 *Phong Đăng - Nguyễn Thảo *_(Nguồn:YouTube)
Theo ThucPhamBoiBo.com.vn
_​


----------

